# Oregon Handmade Bicycle Show



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

It just so happens I'll be traveling to Portland next week and plan on riding the Harvest Century (45 mile route). 

But I've also noticed the Oregon Handmade Bicycle Show will also occur that weekend in Portland. Seems like something not to be missed.

Anyone been to the Oregon Handmade Bicycle Show?


----------



## tuffguy1500 (Jul 17, 2008)

Can't say that I have.. I've met the guy from Ti Cycles before, and watched him do a few demos at other bike fests.. pretty awesome stuff, I'm pretty sure I'll go check this out.


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

Haven't made it to the Oregon Handmade show, but did get to the Oregon Manifest show last year. And those were beautiful bikes. So the Oregon Handmade show should be on you 'to do' list if you have the time.


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

A short write up about this was on yesterday's Bike Portland.


----------

